

Ask HN: Best OS X Tweaks, Add-ons, Plugins, Etc.? - Igglyboo

Switched to OS X from Ubuntu semi-recently. It&#x27;s beautiful and runs like a charm but somewhat lacking in the end user configurability. What are HN&#x27;s favorite tweaks or add-ons for OSX (preferably 10.10)?<p>Currently I&#x27;m only using Flashlight[0] which is an amazing add-on&#x2F;plugin system for spotlight. Looking for some more stuff in the way of UI customizability. Any ideas?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;flashlight.nateparrott.com&#x2F;
======
bioflava
A few of my favorites:

Bartender: [http://www.macbartender.com](http://www.macbartender.com)

Custom Menu:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/custommenu/id572551593?ls=1&...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/custommenu/id572551593?ls=1&mt=12)

Shade:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shade/id546881298?mt=12](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shade/id546881298?mt=12)

Add spaces to Dock (to group apps): [http://css-tricks.com/snippets/html/add-
spaces-to-dock-in-os...](http://css-tricks.com/snippets/html/add-spaces-to-
dock-in-os-x/)

Lucida Grande for Yosemite:
[https://github.com/schreiberstein/lucidagrandeyosemite](https://github.com/schreiberstein/lucidagrandeyosemite)

Do a search for Mac Kung Fu.

Just in general you want to turn off as many animations and magnification
effects as possible in System Preferences to keep everything as quick as
possible.

